# مقطع فديو...............آخر



## Eng.Bandar (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا .............

اليكم هذا المقطع واتمنى ان أقراء ردود تحليليه لما يجري ........ملاحظه المقطع يميل الى الفيزياء ويدخل في تخصص الكهرباء بطريقه او بأخرى...........
>>>>>> enjoy <<<<<<<<<<<

تمنياتي لجميع المهندسين بالتوفيق 


احتراماتي.


----------



## ba2005dr (10 يونيو 2006)

ياليت اللي يعرف السبب يطلعنا عليه
بالنسبة لي سوف اسأل واذا عرفت سوف اخبركم


----------



## ابو ناصر111 (11 يونيو 2006)

نفس السؤالللللللللللللللل؟


----------



## Eng.Bandar (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام على الجميع

بعد التحيه لكم ياشباب ............ سمعتو المتحدث ؟

لو تسمعون كلامه بتستنتجون الوضع ......................ننتظر المزيد 

شاكر تفاعلكم 



احتراماتي


----------



## القرشي (15 يونيو 2006)

ياليت اللي يعرف السبب يطلعنا عليه


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (17 يونيو 2006)

يوجد بالعلبة على المنضدة مجال مغناطيسي متولد بين قطعة مغناطيس مثبتة و يقابلها قطعة معدنية و في حال بدء قيامه بلف أو تدوير القطعة يبدء برفعها بقطع الزجاج ( الغطاء ) حتى يتأكد أنها ضمن المجال المغناطيسي بعدها يقوم بسحب لوح الزجاج و عندما يقوم بتشتيت المجال المغنطيسي بإستخدام المقص تخرج القطعة المدارة بسرعة من هذا المجال .


----------



## Eng.Bandar (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام على الجميع 

اشكر مشاركات الجميع ........................واهتمامهم 
كل ماذكر هو صحيح ولكن السؤل لماذا المجال المغناطيسي تكون على مسافة بعيدة من المغناطيس 
بمعنى لماذا لم يكن على مسافة اقرب او ابعد 

؟؟؟؟؟

شاكر اهتمام الجميع .........................نريد تفاصيل مايحدث 

:81:


----------



## لهيبالنار (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على ما فهمته من الاخ صلاح سالم علي...

الاخ بندر تخيل معي او بالأصح تصور منظر اللهب (الاصفر) في الطرف الاعلى للنار _أليس هو المجال تبع المغناطيس 
والسلام ختام


----------



## لهيبالنار (13 يوليو 2006)

اي على حسب قوة المغناطيس _كلما كانت قوة المغناطيس أكبر كلما كان المجال المغناطيسي أبعد من المغناطيس
_اي كلما زاد الحطب زاد ارتفاع اللهب الاصفر الى الاعلى _
والله اعلم


----------



## Eng.Bandar (15 يوليو 2006)

thank you 
اخي لهيب النار ..........................اشكرك الشكر الجزيل على اهتمامك ومنطقيتك في التحليل 

والمثال المشابه للنك نيم  

ربما يتضح المثل جليا بتجربه بسيطه يستطيع الكل تجربتها و وهي برادة حديد على ورقه ومغناطيس اسفل الورقه 
سوف ترى المجال المغناطيسي واضح غير المغناطيس وهات واحد اقوى .........ولاحظ الفرق 

هل يبعد اللهب كلما ازداد الحطب ام لا؟؟


----------



## لهيبالنار (18 يوليو 2006)

اولا - لاشكر على واجب يا اخي بندر 
ثانيا - ودي اوضح لك أكثر ....
على فهمي للأخ صلاح سالم ( وتحليله صح تقريبا )...
يا اخ بندر ...
انت تريد ان تثبت ان يوجد هناك مجال مغناطيسي ؟
حركة أوراق الشجر يثبت ان هناك _هواء_ يحركة = حركة برادة الحديد يثبت ان هناك شيء(مجال مغناطيسي) يحركة .
او تريد ان تعرف الى اين يصل مدى هذا المجال المغناطيسي من المغناطيس ؟ 
وعلى ما اعتقد انك تريد معرفة لماذا لا يكون المجال المغناطيسي ابعد او اقل من المغناطيس؟
مثالي يثبت ان هناك شيء يتعلق بقوة المغناطيس التي تتحكم بمسافة هذا المجال المغناطيسي .
سؤال ؟
متى تتخلص من الجاذبية الارضية ؟
مامدى هذه الجاذبية _ الى اين تصل ؟
مابعد الجاذبية الارضية ماذا يحصل ؟
اعتقادي ان القطعة كانت فوق المجال المغناطيسي 
الم اثبت ان هناك حطب هههههه


----------



## لهيبالنار (18 يوليو 2006)

شاهدة فلم وثائقي عن رواد الفضاء ...
وقام احد رواد الفضاء بتدوير قطعة معدنية في الفضاء ومازالت هذه القطعة تدور الى ان اوقفها.
هذا يعني ان لايوجد هناك مجال مغناطيسي._بديهيا_
والاخ صلاح يقول ان الرجل رفعها الى ان تأكد انها ضمن المجال المغناطيسي 
وانا على ما اعتقد انها فوق المجال المغناطيسي
لإنها تتحرك بحرية ولا يوجد هناك عائق يعيق الحركة 
لان مثالك يثبت ان المجال يتحكم ببرادة الحديد عند تحريكة يمينا وشمالا .
وكانت وظيفة المجال المغناطيسي حمل هذه القطعة ليس بالحمل الثقيل_ ولكن المجال المغناطيسي قد توزع توزيع متساوي بين القطعة )وكذلك انعدام المغناطيس 
ولكن هناك سؤال قد طرح هل كانت حركة القطعة يمينا او شمالا يعني هل كانت مع اتجاه المجال او عكسه ؟ 
النظريات هي اولا ثم التطبيقات ...
نظرية لهيب النار الفيلسوف______ رسالة دكتوراه ______
الم اقل لك ان يوجد هناك حطب ؟ههههههه


----------



## Eng.Bandar (18 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي..... للجميع

لايوجد خلاف على الحطب ...........وانا مااقول كلامك خطاء اونظرياتك المزعومة خطاء 
ولكن اضع النقاط على الحروف ....................وفي نظري مااتوقع فيلسوف ......بيضع نظرياته في منتدى.........اللي هي رسالة دكتوراه .......... في النهايه تبقى النظيات حبر على ورق الى ان تطبق 
راجع المقطع ..........وماراح اعلق .......... حتى تراجع المقطع يمكن يطلع نيوتن ......غلطان 


القصد من الرد الدعابه والدعابةفقط............


----------



## adel sanyo (19 يوليو 2006)

صلاح سالم علي قال:


> يوجد بالعلبة على المنضدة مجال مغناطيسي متولد بين قطعة مغناطيس مثبتة و يقابلها قطعة معدنية و في حال بدء قيامه بلف أو تدوير القطعة يبدء برفعها بقطع الزجاج ( الغطاء ) حتى يتأكد أنها ضمن المجال المغناطيسي بعدها يقوم بسحب لوح الزجاج و عندما يقوم بتشتيت المجال المغنطيسي بإستخدام المقص تخرج القطعة المدارة بسرعة من هذا المجال .


 هذا التحليل هو اقرب للواقع وشكرا للاخ (صلاح سالم) ولكل من شارك


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

رفع العجلة المعدنية حتى اصبحت بين شد وجذب شد المجال من جة لكن شد ضعيف وبما ان العجلة تريد ان تقع بسبب الجاذبية الارضية لها عند الابتعاد تبقى معلقة بسبب هاذا الشدنضرا لقوة المجال فهذة العجلة على بعدلايسمح لها ان تقع ولايسمح لها ان تلتصق بالمغناطيس اماسبب الدوران المستمرفهوابسبب شد المجال من جهة وشدالجاذبية الارضية منجهة اخرى


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا الطرد المركزي


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا الطرد


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا الطرد المركزي لدوران


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا الطرد المركزي لدوران القطعة


----------



## الذكي (20 يوليو 2006)

وعند الدوران يتولد في هذة القطعة المعدنية مجال مغنا طيسي ايضا يساعد على تنافر المغناطيس مع القطعةوعندما قطع مجال القطعة بالمقص ادى ذالك الى هروب القطعة بسبب التنافر الحاصل بينهم وبسبب ايضا الطرد المركزي لدوران القطعة


----------



## ماجد ريان (20 يوليو 2006)

معلش يا جماعة على المداخلة
لكن 
طيب ليه منقولش أن القطعة المعدنية تحمل قطب مغناطيسى مشابه للموجود 
فقاومت الجاذبية وأستمرت فى الدوران فى الهواء


----------

